

What reddit taught me about startups: making more money (really??) - luccastera
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/10/what-reddit-taught-me-about-startups_14.html

======
s_baar
What! This is the third or fourth time this has been posted!

~~~
davidw
It's a series, actually - look at the archives on the right hand side.

~~~
obviously
Is it just me, or does his account (and his last one
[http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/10/what-reddit-taught-me-
abo...](http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/10/what-reddit-taught-me-about-
startups_11.html)) contradict a lot of what Aaron wrote about reddit?

<http://aaronsw.jottit.com/howtoget>

~~~
electric
Alexis is writing the Hollywood version.

Aaron's is the indie flick equivalent.

~~~
icey
Which makes perfect sense if you think about the particular time lines in
which each of them were relevant.

~~~
kn0thing
Haha! That's one of the best comments I've read online in a while.

